# Possibly a big hen?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I hatched about 25 chicks this summer and now they're around 6 months although I only have 8 of them. It's been clear what is a rooster and what Is a hen. I've had two hens and 6 Roos. Today one of the "Roos" sounds like a hen. And it's the only one who doesn't have distinct curled tailed feathers. Comb wattles and is big but the feathers aren't convincing me fully. I'm hoping its a hen, but I doubt it is. Let me know what you think.




















This is one of the hens


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

The only one I think is a hen is the black one in the last picture. All the rest look like roosters.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

They are all three the same bird.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It's a rooster then.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The white bird in the first three pics is a rooster without a doubt. Don't look at the tail feathers, look at the back feathers in front of the tail (saddle feathers). See how they're skinny and pointy? Hens will never get those, only roosters will.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I didn't even think of him having saddle feathers. Thanks


----------

